# Sub needed for St. Charles, Batavia IL area



## AppleBlossom (Nov 12, 2010)

We are looking for an experienced snow plow sub with reliable truck. We do a combination of homes and light commercial. Snow sholveling may be needed.
We pay per job. We pay quickly. 
Please respond via e-mail
[email protected]
serious inquires only.
Thank you


----------



## AppleBlossom (Nov 12, 2010)

*Still interviewing for subs*

Thank you for appling via e-mail.
Please be aware that we are still interviewing for reliable snow plow subs. Please continue to send you information to [email protected]


----------

